# Тульский баян.



## yunan (12 Янв 2013)

Всем добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане, помогите советом. Вопрос очень прост. Необходимо купить новый баян в пределах 30.000 руб. Для юноши. В целом определились что это будет Тула. К китайцам доверия нет. Фаринелли и Оулай не понравились. Вопрос -какую модель лучше выбрать? Готовый, двухголосый...а дальше неясно.. трех или пятирядный? По цене Тула имеет большой диапазон моделей до 30 тыщ. На чем остановиться из современных моделей? Спасибо.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (12 Янв 2013)

yunan писал:


> На чем остановиться из современных моделей?


На чём бы не остановились, всё г*вно. У нас в Е-бурге некоторые муз.магазины просто прекращают сотрудничать с этой фабрикой. Часто одного взгляда менеджера-дилетанта (в баянах) хватает, что бы понять, что ИНСТРУМЕНТОМ сие творения назвать нельзя.


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Янв 2013)

yunan писал:


> Для юноши



сколько юноше лет. что он будет с ним делать(учиться,где, работать,где) может для учёбы ребёнка? люди будут знать для чего баян, дадут дельный совет.


----------



## yunan (12 Янв 2013)

Евгений, юноше 12 лет. Сейчас есть желание пойти учиться в музыкальную школу. Посему хотели купить новый инструмент. Можно сказать так нужен инструмент для учебы...Может нет смысла брать новую Тулу а взять б.у. что то другое? И опять же хватит ли трехрядного для учебы?Хотелось бы относительно на долгое время...


----------



## askurpela (12 Янв 2013)

Брать новую Тулу точно нет смысла - продукция той фирмы не имеет ничего общего с советскими инструментами кроме названия и внешнего вида. По качеству - Китай-китаевич (сужу по личному опыту, пару лет назад брал в руки несколько новых тульских "полян", и одна хуже другой). Если Вам нужен инструмент на длительный срок и ребенок рослый, порекомендовать могу подержанный "туляк" сов. пр-ва типа этого сlick. Он не имеет выборки и немного легче и меньше Ясной Поляны, но по звуку ей не уступает. Я использую такой для халтуры, очень доволен. Вначале, правда, можно взять "Этюд" или "терку", но хорошего качества от них ожидать не следует.


----------



## Евгений51 (13 Янв 2013)

Согласен с askurpela. но спросите педагога , будет ли учить он ребёнка на выборке. Этот баян с чистым звуком и лет на 30 ему хватит.


----------



## yunan (13 Янв 2013)

Ясная поляна видно что вещь... Но думаю выборка по будет не нужна... А скажите,есть ли смысл покупать пятирядный баян с видом на будущее?Или для школы будет вполне хватать трехрядного? Насколько я знаю есть разница в аппликатуре. На трехрядном играют только 4мя пальцами..а на пяти -пятью. Разъясните пожалуйста. Три или пять?


----------



## askurpela (13 Янв 2013)

Особых различий в аппликатуре нет. Никто не мешает играть 5 пальцами на 3 рядах или наоборот, а 2 вспомогательных ряда созданы для удобства (для игры в одной позиции, транспонирования и т.п.) Для обучения в ДМШ пятирядный инструмент не особо нужен, тем более вначале. Сейчас мне и в училище хватает трехрядной Поляны.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (13 Янв 2013)

Из опыта личного.Вашему юноше захотелось идти в музшколу сегодня.А завтра? Купите примитивный старый тулячок.А ,если через год-два ,что-то получится - Ну это ясно будет.Тогда и разговор можно будет продолжить.


----------



## Евгений51 (14 Янв 2013)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> .Тогда и разговор можно будет продолжить.


На 100 процентов прав.


----------



## VasiaHKKI (15 Янв 2013)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> .Вашему юноше захотелось идти в музшколу сегодня.А завтра? Купите примитивный старый тулячок.


Самый лучший вариант.


----------

